# Back To Oink



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 1, 2006)

Had a GREAT time Fri & Sat. Over all we finished 34th, woodman, Uncle bubba and bruce came in 4th, wittdog and crew 15th, Klosit 22nd, Oooompappy 26th. More news later.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 1, 2006)

Congratulations fellows! Great showing from folks from around here!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Congrats to everyone


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 1, 2006)

Congratulations everyone!  Glad to hear everyone finished well and got home safe.  Now hurry up and post pics!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 1, 2006)

Whew, I got up at 6:30 this morning for these results.  Thanks and congrats to all the BBQ 4 U gangs.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 1, 2006)

Guess who.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 1, 2006)

Killer ABT's!


----------



## allie (Oct 1, 2006)

Congrats guys!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 1, 2006)

Way to go guys!


----------



## oompappy (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm going thru my pics and will post them in a few hours.
Meanwhile, here's what was in the Buffalo News...

http://www.buffalonews.com/editorial/20 ... 010224.asp


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Pigs, I look like _you_ did Friday night in that photo! 

Oomp, I say that article in the paper at the hotel this morning! Cool!

Well, the weather held for us Friday and Saturday. It was about 38 degrees Friday night, but Witt saved us with his portable firepit. It was VERY uncomfortable! Can't wait for Nelsonville in three weeks! We took First in pork, Bruce's first crack at ribs got 8th. Brisket took 15th and chicken, formerly our claim to fame tanked below 30th! There were 42 teams. There were some heavy hitters from the east coast/New England like, Hill Country BBQ, Lost Nation BBQ (Rich Decker), and The Anchormen from RI. Dizzy Pig North from Ontario were also there. Random thoughts,

1) Glad to get to meet everyone:

Rich Decker-GREAT coconut shrimp Friday night! EVEN BETTER homemade sausage Saturday morning! Great BBQ resource guy! Alot of fun to hang with. Glad you made the trip Rich. See you again down the road!

Steve McMurtry- Thanks for the cigar and for making the trip . It was great to meet you!

Greg Rempe-Build a bigger porch!

Pigs on the Wing- Chris, get up. It's 5:30!

Witt and family-Great "Jamaican Inspired ABT's!"  Thanks for keeping us warm! Next time, try to have some Red Dog on hand? OK? You know, it drives me insane!

Oompappy- I gotta get the recipe for those chocolate /peanut-butter Haystack things! Great to meet you.

Kloset- Congrats on a great finish on pork. The whole scenario still amazes me!Looks like your team is coming into focus now. See you in three weeks.

Bruce-Way to go. I'll have you on my team anyday! Glad you cooked those fatties Saturday for that "improvised breakfast." I had never had one!

Bubba-If I had not adjusted the sauce/seasoning at the last minute of your pork presentation, we would've tanked. You're welcome. I just sent off the Nelsonville dough. See you in three.

Joker- sorry you couldn't make it out. Maybe next year.

John and Lola Penzotti- It was great to see you again. Especially you Lena! 

Great cook-off. This group showed that we really know what we are doing. Let's try and do it again next year with even more of us there!

Woody


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 1, 2006)

Woody, I agree with your overall assessment.  A tremendous competition and an honor to cook with some of the big names in BBQ.  I am truly proud and humbled by our finish.  Now if we can only get some consistency which currently is middle of the pack  (we finished 22nd) we'll be fine.  I was totally blown away by our finish in Pork (2nd place) behind my old team mates who had a fantastic showing (1st in Pork) (8th in Ribs) (15th in brisket) and 4th place overall.  You guys have shown a tremendous amount of growth in a very short period of time.  Hats off to you guys!  I hope this is a beginning of some great rivalries.  Even when we tanked in chicken (which by the way, I thought was a better product than our 6th place in Michigan) we found ourselves again right next to NCBS (we came in 29th).  

It was great to meet some new faces from the board (The Wittdogs, John Pen , Rich Decker as well as some of the guys we met last year (Pigs and Dizzy Pigs).  Congratulations to all you guys, you did the board proud! The other shocking surprise of the competition was the bizarre finish of Donnies Smokehouse (the winner of the previous 4 Oinktoberfest, 32nd overall).  What happend there?  The only thing I take away from that, is that this is an extremely competitive sport and on any given Saturday any of the teams can finish at the front or back of the pack.

I contratulate George and his staff for putting together one of the best compeititions out there, Linda and Jerry Mulhane for doing another great jobs as KCBS reps, and all the contestants that couldn't have been more friendly and helpful.

Hope to see a lot of you guys in three weeks in Nelsonville (Rempe?)!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the kudos guys although I thought pork was the worst turn in with chicken being what I thought was the best effort I've put forth yet...and it tanked.  I have to honestly say that pork was the category that I've wanted to do well in since we started competing and to have actually won the category with the size and strength of the competition in attendence is beyond words.  It was a great moment for me, especially with my wife and kids there to see it for their first time seeing a competition.  Hope it made their 4 hour drive up from Ohio on Saturday worth it.

A few other thoughts:
Bruce: Nice job on 8th place ribs for first time competing.  Glad it was my idea to bring you on to the team. Figured I'd beat Woodman to the punch.

Wittdog:  Great meeting and hangin' with you guys.  A lot of laughs and super ABT's.  Can't wait til next time.  Only 6 hours to Nelsonville ya know.

Pigs and Val: You guys are great!!  We have to hook up more than once a year though.

Rich Decker:  Man, if I lived with you I'd weigh 400lbs instead of 300.  Great talking to you and thanks for the treats. A class act all the way around.

Kloset:  Great job on your 2nd place Pork and for getting me in chicken. Guess Judge #2 doesn't like the way we cook chicken.  Check your score sheets and look at Judge #2...more on this in a seperate thread.  Great job Dallas.  You guys will continue to gel.  Hell, that's only your second comp with that cooker!!!  See you in Nelsonville.

Oompappy: Great company.  Tremendous Hush Puppies!!!!!

John Pen:  Nice meeting you and don't believe all of Woodman's BS

Dizzy Pigs:  Great talking to you guys, and gal, as always.  Good luck in Lynchburg!!

Rempe:  Hope you recover from the neck injury incurred while trying to step of the porch and the collar got ya.  Maybe next century.


Woodman:  Last and certainly least.  Thanks for the pit and wood.  Your pallette is worthless after smoking 20 f-in cigars all weekend long.  Despite your best efforts to sabotage my efforts in pork with applying pecan and hickory at the end of the smoke, it still did well.  You should realize that smoke doesn't penetrate 2 layers of foil.  Seriously though, we had a great time as always and I am looking forward to Nelsonville.

Tremendous time and showing by all the board member in attendence.  Look forward to the next one.

 [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## oompappy (Oct 1, 2006)

Great cookoff!!!
Sure was nice to meet more members of this board and getting to see other members and old friends that I met previously again. Let's do it again sometime!

Here are the pics I got... (that were not blurry).....

















































































































































5th place & a ribbon, Jamaican dish (Chibaco on a bed of rice & peas)




19th place Chicken




17th place Ribs (spares)




34th place Pork




14th place Brisket




18th place Side Dish (Hushpuppies)


----------



## wittdog (Oct 1, 2006)

Well we had a great time and it was nice to meet some people from the board……
Kloset congrats on your 2nd place pork and I wish we would have had more time to talk
Pappy and Mrs. Pappy it was great to see you again and thanks for all the samples. Congrats on your Jamaican Flair ribbon….It was nice meeting your friends and tell them they are always welcome here. We look forward to getting together with you guys next time you come to CheektaVeags.
The Fascist Pig team it was nice to share camp fire songs along with a whole lot of BS and dirty tricks….
Woodman after taking fourth overall it’s a shame that you are retiring from comp BBQ to play Bass on a Red Dog Jingle with a Polka Beet.  Bubba great job on the 1st place in pork…Bruce nice job on the ribs and nice talking to you thanks for the sauce. I’ll be doing some ribs later in the week…Rich Decker and the Lost Nation man your stuff was great thanks for the samples I had a good time talking with you guys. Dizzy Pigs North it was nice to talk with you guys and to share a Cup of Canadians best at 4 in the morning. Thanks for the advice..Steve nice meeting you. John and Jean Pen thanks for helping us clean up after everyone left and thanks for the recipes that’s why we did so well…Pigs this is the last time I waking you up…time to get up.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 1, 2006)

Our first comp was a great experience….We didn’t take any pics but this is how we placed…….
Overall 15th
Chicken 8th
Ribs 12th
Pork17th
Brisket 34th
Side 9th  (
Dessert 13th
Jamaican Flair 6th ribbon winner

I’m waiting for someone to post the pics of me breaking coconuts at 7am.
BTW I have two folding chairs that don't belong to me...let me know whos they are.


----------



## DaleP (Oct 1, 2006)

Thats great guys. Everyone did well and Im glad to see that 1st in pork. 
Congrats again!


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 1, 2006)

Man,

Looks like a bunch of folks from the board had a big time indeed.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 1, 2006)

BTW I have two folding chairs that don't belong to me...let me know whos they are.[/quote]

Witt...not mine.  Almost left mine but Woodman saw them at the last minute.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 1, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> BTW I have two folding chairs that don't belong to me...let me know whos they are.



Witt...not mine.  Almost left mine but Woodman saw them at the last minute.[/quote]
Ok...well If no ones claims them


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 1, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Our first comp was a great experience….We didn’t take any pics but this is how we placed…….
> Overall 15th
> Chicken 8th
> Ribs 12th
> ...



One is mine but it is broken. Keep it!


----------



## chris1237 (Oct 1, 2006)

Congrats guys you did great!!!

Chris


----------



## Aaron1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Everyone what a pleasure meeting old friends and new.We had a great time!! seeing everyone again,from the laughs  in the AM to the mobile coffee unit"   (Thanks Dave)".
Aaron
Dizzy Pig Canada


----------



## Rich Decker (Oct 2, 2006)

It was all my pleasure meeting everyone from this board at Oinktoberfest. I'm not very good at the written word so to meet everyone, raise a beer, cheer the good finishes and tell a few stories is what comp cooking is all about for me.

After the contest we went to Brennen's for wings and I think they were awesome (I fell asleep while eating dinner). Jeff and I returned to the contest early Sunday to move the pit off the site. While we were there Donnie was really bitching to Jerry and Linda about the judges and scoring. After picking up Dottie (wife) we went to Niagara Falls. I've been there twice before but it truly is unbelievable. We picked the pit up around 3pm and chased rainbows all the way home.

Big congratulations go to Woody, Bruce and Bubba. Your pork win and top finish is what all of us that cook strive for. It was a pleasure meeting you.

Pig's and Kloset sorry we couldn't spend more time with your tam but it was nice to meat you both.

Tim congratulations and it was nice to see you again and we are looking forward to Lake Placid to cook with you again.

Steve thanks for the cigar and Niagara was awesome come back next year and spend the night.

John it was my pleasure meeting you even if it was ever so brief.

Witt a great big thanks to you. I really appreciate your hospitality. I hope you can come east and we can reciprocate your hospitably.

I'm sorry if I forgot anyone, I'm still really tired.

My Finishes

6th overall- I'm always happy with a top ten finnish

chicken 26th- I was happy with the chicken, I don't know what the judges want.

ribs 2nd- I liked the ribs

pork 10th- we really liked the pork and thought it have scored higher

brisket 20th- the flat was awesome but the burnt ends were overcooked

side dish 16th- we only cooked one so I don't know how the corn casserole came out.

dessert 6th- my wife was thrilled, it was here first award.

Jamaican 2nd- the shrimp always seem to score well and are easy to cook with gas.

Most congenial cook- who would have ever figured that one.

once again thanks everyone, we had a blast. I will post the pictures when they are down loaded.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 2, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Rich Decker":3ndps7kz]Most congenial cook- who would have ever figured that one.


rich - you're a class act and deserve that award.  congratulations.[/quote:3ndps7kz]
I just wonder who was doing the cooking while he was handing out samples  ....Very class act..the whole team...I was most happy for his wife..the dessert they turned in  had 6 hours of rising and was awsome.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 2, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Our first comp was a great experience….We didn’t take any pics but this is how we placed…….
> Overall 15th
> Chicken 8th
> Ribs 12th
> ...



*YOU DIDNT TAKE PICS!!!!!!!! *  What where you thinking?


----------



## wittdog (Oct 2, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My neighbor got some but they need to get developed


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 2, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your not getting off the hook that easy.


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 2, 2006)

Congratulatlions guys.  What a great accomplishment for everyone involved.   It great to hang with winners!!

Good Q!

Jack


----------

